# Chatter from First State Jihad raises alert to Danger Dog!



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Local law enforcement picked up some chatter from the terror organization First State Jihad about upcoming attacks. Sources say that 3 or 4 sites were targeted by the group and the alert level has been raised because of it. While officials have not released any of the possible targets, it is believed that the group may target sites in Pennsylvania, based on the long time hatred of Pennsylvanians pouring into the first state to take advantage of tax free shopping.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:shock: Rut ro! I should point out I have never even been to the first state to take advantage of your tax-free shopping...hope it's not too late to point that out :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

RUN!! SAVE THE CHILDREN!!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

CRider I think you need to make him a picture with crayons, that is the only way he will understand what you are saying.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

All Pennsylvanians are guilty by association. You crowd our roads, fill up our malls and hit on our women at the Cinn-a-bon. You are all infidels!!

Aie-ie-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya

*brandishes large sword and waves it wildly*


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Anton said:


> *brandishes large sword and waves it wildly*


Sword? Who brings a sword to a gunfight? :hmm:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anton said:


> All Pennsylvanians are guilty by association. You crowd our roads, fill up our malls and hit on our women at the Cinn-a-bon. You are all infidels!!
> 
> Aie-ie-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya
> 
> *brandishes large sword and waves it wildly*


What can you say? Us Pennsylvanians love women and Cinn-a-bon :lol: and you can find both of them at the mall but must use your roads to get there


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

The sword is mainly for propaganda. It looks really cool on Youtube.

When I strike, I will have no gun or sword, just what is strapped to my chest

Aie-ie-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Anton said:


> The sword is mainly for propaganda. It looks really cool on Youtube.
> 
> When I strike, I will have no gun or sword, just what is strapped to my chest
> 
> Aie-ie-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya


Uhhh would that be a BRA?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

markk96 said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > The sword is mainly for propaganda. It looks really cool on Youtube.
> ...


St Louis is now on our shit list infidel.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Bah, it is to far west for you, just stick to the east coast wussies and you will be fine. You do not want the wrath from the gateway to the west.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

markk96 said:


> Bah, it is to far west for you, just stick to the east coast wussies and you will be fine. You do not want the wrath from the gateway to the west.


and their ameri.... err i mean foreign beer! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I don't understand...I've always been nice to Anton, never accused him of wearing a bra, haven't blown his state up yet......hopefully he's chosen one of the other multitude of PA targets, I believe they are more deserving! :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> and their ameri.... err i mean foreign beer! :lol:


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

BRING IT! I got backup...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> BRING IT! I got backup...


I just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Chatter from First State Jihad raises alert to Danger Do*



Anton said:


> Local law enforcement picked up some chatter from the terror organization First State Jihad about upcoming attacks. Sources say that 3 or 4 sites were targeted by the group and the alert level has been raised because of it. While officials have not released any of the possible targets, it is believed that the group may target sites in Pennsylvania, based on the long time hatred of Pennsylvanians pouring into the first state to take advantage of tax free shopping.


Man you got some big cahonies calling out the Amish Mafia like that...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Uhm...he didn't specifically mention the Amish Mafia that I can see!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> BRING IT! I got backup...


Stop posting pictures of yourself in your PJ's

NOW I am not really worried at all.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

markk96 said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > BRING IT! I got backup...
> ...


Who is this person posting CRider? INTEL INTEL!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Intel request received. Please wait for verification for return. Verification can be sent tonight (once I get home to my spreadsheet :lol: )


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Intel request received. Please wait for verification for return. Verification can be sent tonight (once I get home to my spreadsheet :lol: )


Roger Charile Rider..... Foxtrot Uniform Charile Kilo out.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> BRING IT! I got backup...


is this your dad :biglaugh:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Kick their asses Anton!!!...oops I mean Akbar!!!!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

WTF is Amish Mafia...I guess I haven't been keeping up...I sure do hope they don't dress like Ole "yellowballs"... :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Madmike said:


> WTF is Amish Mafia...I guess I haven't been keeping up...I sure do hope they don't dress like Ole "yellowballs"... :lol:


Amish Mafia= Pennsylvania Pussies!!! :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is Amish Mafia...I guess I haven't been keeping up...I sure do hope they don't dress like Ole "yellowballs"... :lol:
> ...


Gotcha!! :gaga: scary scary :gaga:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey, I'm gonna form a BoTL's of North Carolina group...we'll call it BONC!!

But it's only gonna be me so...

anyway..it's a groovy name. :dude:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Madmike said:


> Hey, I'm gonna form a BoTL's of North Carolina group...we'll call it BONC!!
> 
> But it's only gonna be me so...
> 
> anyway..it's a groovy name. :dude:


Good luck!! Now you just have to bomb the shit out of a few people & let them know your group is fo' real!! May I suggest the Pennsylvania Pussies as your first target?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm gonna form a BoTL's of North Carolina group...we'll call it BONC!!
> ...


You hushup now panfish! Ohio's a much better target!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

> Good luck!! Now you just have to bomb the shit out of a few people & let them know your group is fo' real!! May I suggest the Pennsylvania Pussies as your first target?


Well, i could send cucumbers and squash....The PP's might find them useful. :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

> You hushup now panfish! Ohio's a much better target!


PANFISH!! :biglaugh:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is Amish Mafia...I guess I haven't been keeping up...I sure do hope they don't dress like Ole "yellowballs"... :lol:
> ...


Whoah, whoah, whoah careful now don't be provokin the AM, you have no idea what kind of munitions we have to protect ourselves with...we may surprise you


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Maybe you guys are right, Ohio might just be a better target, I mean after we get through with the Pennsylvania Pussies, there may not be enough left for the BONC to get any Sloppy Seconds!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been to Ohio, there is not much there I would target.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

markk96 said:


> I have been to Ohio, there is not much there I would target.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Maybe you guys are right, Ohio might just be a better target, I mean after we get through with the Pennsylvania Pussies, there may not be enough left for the BONC to get any Sloppy Seconds!!! :lol: :lol:


+1

This has become all out gang warfare... BBS... I mean... FINANCE LEADS THE WAY!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Chatter from First State Jihad raises alert to Danger Do*

:lolat: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: 


Anton said:


> Local law enforcement picked up some chatter from the terror organization First State Jihad about upcoming attacks. Sources say that 3 or 4 sites were targeted by the group and the alert level has been raised because of it. While officials have not released any of the possible targets, it is believed that the group may target sites in Pennsylvania, based on the long time hatred of Pennsylvanians pouring into the first state to take advantage of tax free shopping.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> BBS... I mean... FINANCE LEADS THE WAY!


You and your brother are quick learners!! I can't stop laughing every time I read that!!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> BRING IT! I got backup...


is this from the **** convention? he's sporting his "package"


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I think he is stuck in that suit.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

With all that is going on in that picture I'm a little bit concerned that it was *THAT* area that caught his attention.

:lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh: 


JAX said:


> With all that is going on in that picture I'm a little bit concerned that it was *THAT* area that caught his attention.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

JAX I have been told that you printed that picture out and took it to someone to have them sew one up for you.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you blame me? Just look at all that bling!!!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get one of those awesome suits?....LOL


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

******ALERT*******

Local law enforcement is tracking known FSJ operatives in the New Castle County area. A number of suspicious packages have been spottined, but there is no word on what they are or where their destinations may be.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Again St. Louis is safe.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Mmmmmmm, New Castle!!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

markk96 said:


> Again St. Louis is safe.


for now. I may send you an Eagles jersey after we spank your Rams though.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Anton said:


> markk96 said:
> 
> 
> > Again St. Louis is safe.
> ...


everyone is going to spank the Rams...


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Good thing I am a Vikings fan then.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > markk96 said:
> ...


True, but let me enjoy it since I'm going to the game.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

markk96 said:


> Good thing I am a Vikings fan then.


unless it's in the post season, we won't see your boys.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah and then it wont be good for you either.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Multiple Launches Detected

Multiple Launches Detected

Multiple Launches Detected

Multiple Launches Detected


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

This could be good....or very very very bad :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton is going OFF! This might be a "Kielbasa Level 1" alert.

>>>>>http://wwwapps.ups.com/ietracking/tracking.cgi?tracknum=1Z170X200353215589>>>>>> Inbounds have entered OH.....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Mmmmm...Kielbasa...I may have to throw some of them on the grill tonight now that you mentioned em....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

CRider said:


> This could be good....or very very very bad :lol:


for you


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Anton said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > This could be good....or very very very bad :lol:
> ...


I've no idea what you're talking about! 8)


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Mmmmm...Kielbasa...I may have to throw some of them on the grill tonight now that you mentioned em....


----------

